# Inset stove in a ground floor apartment



## alexandra123 (17 Dec 2012)

Hello, 

I am looking for some advice here. I own my own ground floor apartment with my own normal sized back gaden. I have a duplex above me and on either side. I am looking to buy an inset boiler stove - stockton one. 

I do not have a chimney so I was looking to put the inset stove into the existing fireplace and to bring the flu pipe out through the back wall. 

I am concerned that the neighbours might have problems with the smoke and also if they touch it that they could burn themselves. 


Can anyone tell me - if the flu - should be as near to the roof as possible ?
Is their anything specific I need to put more focus on in regards to building regulations ? I was looking at this 
http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...ng/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,1650,en.pdf

I am also concerned that the site of the flu might be ugly and I might get some complaints about it. I was wondering if I could bring the flu alongside the top rim of my back garden wall and then bring it up horizontally but I am not sure what the requirements are around how long the flu should be to maintain proper smoke/ air control.

The stove man was meant to come out today with the plumber but they must have got delayed / side tracked.


Any advice here ?


----------



## Importer (18 Dec 2012)

Most apartments are leasehold and usually have very restrictive rules about what you can and can't do.

I would check your lease first to check if you area able to do such a thing.
Do you have a management company.

Truthfully, I would be very surprised if it was permitted


----------



## Leo (18 Dec 2012)

You almost certainly will not be allowed to install one in an apartment. You do not own the external walls, and would need management company permission do carry out any such work.


----------



## Palerider (22 Dec 2012)

There is little to no chance of this being permitted, do not place a deposit on the stove without further investigations around your lease, first port of call is the management company and get it in writing, If and it is an if you are permitted you will have complaints from your neighbours, stoves = smoke billowing everywhere especially on start up...

Is a gas stove an option for you..?


----------



## mathepac (22 Dec 2012)

alexandra123 said:


> ... and to bring the flu pipe out through the back wall. ...


As other have said I believe there is no possibility of doing this


----------

